# Tying into 50's style clay drain tile perimiter system/exposed Pit / Wall membrane



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Trying this again, *as my thread in GD hasn't got any hits.
> *


Ayuh,... Probably becuase you need to resize these pictures down to 480x640 to fit the forum...

Nobody likes side-scrolling to read your text.....

What's the Problem with the way it is,..??


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Probably becuase you need to resize these pictures down to 480x640 to fit the forum...
> 
> Nobody likes side-scrolling to read your text.....
> 
> What's the Problem with the way it is,..??



Looks fine on my screens, both laptop and desktop.

Not sure what your talking about.


The problem with the way it is now that it has flooded and has the potential to flood the basement again.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Just a note for those of you that are having problems uploading your pictures; *the file size must be under 100KB* for it to upload. You must first re-size your photo before trying to upload.


Ayuh,... That's from the forum posting guidelines....

Your pictures are more like 500,000.....

Like I said,... Nobody likes to side-scroll...
If You can't post so it can be read,.... Answers are gonna be hard to come by....


----------



## modifieda4 (Sep 10, 2009)

i'd pretty much do as you said. break up around the sump pit to drain the weeping system into the sump. 

assuming the weeping goes around from both sides of the opposing pit, a quick fix could be to cap both weeping pipes there. otherwise, join the two together. looks like you could go over the main drain.

if you do concrete the cleanout pit, i'd excavate it a bit so you maintain full access to whatever is in there.

two side notes: 


im in the middle of adding a sump pit to a 50's cape, tomorrow i excavate...i hope i find weeping like you've pictured.
thank you for posting the pictures in your post. they are fine, i have no issues viewing them, i dont know why you're getting grief about them. :wallbash: welcome to 2010.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

modifieda4 said:


> i'd pretty much do as you said. break up around the sump pit to drain the weeping system into the sump.
> 
> assuming the weeping goes around from both sides of the opposing pit, a quick fix could be to cap both weeping pipes there. otherwise, join the two together. looks like you could go over the main drain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions, but ultimately i had decided to just go ahead and put in a new modern PVC footer drain. I didnt trust what was there, it still had some other problem areas, i'll have peace of mind for when i starting putting some serious money down there, and it'll be a nice key for resale time.


Im actually in the middle of excavating now, not a fun job! 

some pics:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

This may be repetitive because I am not side scrolling (pan and scanning) to
read all the words in all the replies.

The water must drain from or be sucked from all of the drain tiles including 
those not connected to the sump pump pit. YOu may need to dig another 
pit for the pipes that don't reach the existing pit.

Water is supposed to come out of the tiles/perimeter pipes and into the pit 
and then be pumped outside. Water is not supposed to drain out of the pit 
and into the tiles. Do not cap off the ends of the drain tiles coming into the
pit.

If the existing perimeter drain pipes are working correctly and all the a
ccumulated water is drained/pumped/sucket away at all times, you should 
not have any water on your basement floor.

Do not drain washing machines or other domestic water usage into the perimeter
drain pipes or tiles. Do not route gutter water there. Also there must not
be water collecting around your foundation; do whatever you need to do
to correct that.


----------

